# DNS Nameserver



## vpns2000 (17. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,
wie kann ich für alle oder zumindest für die Neuen webs 2 zusätzliche  Nameserver eintragen?
bei ISP habe ich ja "nur" die Möglichkeit 2 Nameserver einzutragen.
Danke

LG


----------



## Till (17. Aug. 2008)

Du kannst z.B. das Template für die nameserver Dateien ändern und die zusätzlichen nameserver dort fest hinterlegen. Die Vorlage liegt in /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/


----------



## vpns2000 (17. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till,
bleiben die dann auch bei einem Update dort erhalten oder muss ich jedes mal diese neu eintragen?

DANKE
LG


----------



## Till (17. Aug. 2008)

Damit die Datei beim Update erhalten bleibt, musst Du sie ins Unterverzeichnis customized-templates kopieren.


----------



## vpns2000 (17. Aug. 2008)

Herzlichen Dank!!!


LG


----------



## vpns2000 (17. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till,
habe nun versucht dort meine Nameserver einzutragen nur wenn ich das mache startet der Nameserver nicht mehr.

habe unterhalb von 


```
//// MAKE MANUAL ENTRIES BELOW THIS LINE! ////

      NS        ns.xxxxx.com.
      NS        ns3.xxxxx.com.
```
eingetragen.

bei einem neustart von Bind sagt er das der eintrag in der named.conf nicht richtig ist.

LG


----------



## vpns2000 (17. Aug. 2008)

sorry habe das ganze in das flasche temp geschrieben.
habe aber dennoch das problem das wenn ich die einträge in die pri.named.master eintrage das er mir zwar solange ich keinen neuen host eintrage also zb. www oder mail er den eintrag nur einmal schreibt, jedoch bei jeder änderung also www oder mail schreibt er den eintrag in das masterfile erneut und dann startet natürlich der server nicht mehr.

mach ich da was falsch???

schaut dann so aus


```
;;;; MAKE MANUAL ENTRIES BELOW THIS LINE! ;;;;







@    NS    ns.xxxx.com.
@    NS    ns3.xxxx.com.





@    NS    ns.xxxx.com.
@    NS    ns3.xxxx.com.





@    NS    ns.xxxx.com.
@    NS    ns3.xxxx.com.
```
Danke
LG


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

> mach ich da was falsch???


Du hast Deinen Eintrag in den falschen Bereich geschrieben. Du darfst in den TEmplates nichts nach der Zeile ";;;; MAKE MANUAL ENTRIES BELOW THIS LINE! ;;;;
" einfügen. Diese Zele bezieht sich nur auf die später daraus generierten dateien.


----------



## vpns2000 (18. Aug. 2008)

Ach so nan dann werde ich das mal ändern.
Dacht das ich NUR/AB hier eintragungen machen darf.

Danke

LG


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

> Dacht das ich NUR/AB hier eintragungen machen darf.


Stimmt ja generall auch, aber halt nicht im "template" stadium der Datei


----------



## vpns2000 (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till,
Danke für die Infos, es hat einwandfrei funktioniert.

ECHT SUPER.

Werde aber wohl alles wieder vergessen könnnen wenn ich mit ISP 3.0 Installiere oder??

DANKE


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

ISPConfig 3 funktioniert ganz anders, deshalb kann man ja auch nicht direkt von 2 auf 3 updaten.


----------



## vpns2000 (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till,
also das heist alles was ich bis jetzt gewust/oder auch nicht habe kann ich dann Vergessen?
Na dann werde ich mal die Versin 3 auf einem Debian Testserver Installieren.
Giebt es eigentlich da auch ein Howto dafür so wie eure Perfect Setup Seiten?

Danke

LG


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

> also das heist alles was ich bis jetzt gewust/oder auch nicht habe kann ich dann Vergessen?


Jein. Du musst ja nicht auf ISPConfig 3 umsteigen. ISPConfig 2 und 3 sind unterschiedliche Software Projekte und ISPConfig 2 wird mit dem Erscheinen von ISPConfig 3 nicht eingestellt.

ISPConfig 2 ist für einzelne Server basiierend auf Linux System Usern und ISPConfig 3 ist für die Verwaltung von einem oder mehreren Servern und nutzt virtuelle User.



> Giebt es eigentlich da auch ein Howto dafür so wie eure Perfect Setup Seiten?


Ja, findest Du als .txt Datei im tar.gz.


----------



## vpns2000 (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,
also das heist das ich dann endlich mit einem Tool alle zb. alle DNS server und eventuell Mail und Webserver konfigurieren kann?
Ich brauch dann nicht mehr die Slave DNS mittels Webmin und CO eintragen?

LG


----------



## Till (19. Aug. 2008)

> also das heist das ich dann endlich mit einem Tool alle zb. alle DNS server und eventuell Mail und Webserver konfigurieren kann?


ja.



> Ich brauch dann nicht mehr die Slave DNS mittels Webmin und CO eintragen?


Webmin brauchst Du bei ISPConfig 2 aber auch nicht dazu.


----------



## vpns2000 (19. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till,



> Webmin brauchst Du bei ISPConfig 2 aber auch nicht dazu.


Ämmmm ich dachte das ich das schon brauche, wie soll den ISP wissen das ich auch noch einen 2 Nameserver habe und vor allem dort die Zonefiles / Slave anlegen.

Also ich habe bis jetzt immer eine Domain angelegt und dann die in meinen 2. DNS eingetragen.

Geht das vielleicht einfacher??
WIE!!!


DANKE

LG


----------



## Till (19. Aug. 2008)

Wenn Du ISPConfig auf dem 2. Server auch installierts, kannst Du die slave records auch in ISPConfig auf dem 2. Server anlegen. ISPConfig (oder besser gesad´gt BIND) synchronisiert die Records dann in Zukunft selbst. Ist nicht viel einfacher, aber ich bin kein großer Webmin fan


----------



## vpns2000 (21. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till,



Zitat von Till:


> Wenn Du ISPConfig auf dem 2. Server auch installierts, kannst Du die slave records auch in ISPConfig auf dem 2. Server anlegen. ISPConfig (oder besser gesad´gt BIND) synchronisiert die Records dann in Zukunft selbst. Ist nicht viel einfacher, aber ich bin kein großer Webmin fan



Das heist also wenn ich umsteige auf ISP3.x.x dann muss ich ISP auch auf dem Anderen Server installiert haben.
Ist das Richtig?
Wo liegt denn dann der Vorteil von 2.0 zu 3.0?

LG


----------



## Till (21. Aug. 2008)

> Das heist also wenn ich umsteige auf ISP3.x.x dann muss ich ISP auch auf dem Anderen Server installiert haben.


Natürlich. Von alleine konfiguerien sich Server grundsätlich nicht 

Bei ISPConfig 3 kannst Du beliebig viele Server vin einem Control Panel aus managen und nur der Server Part muss auf allen anderen Servern installiert sein.


----------

